# Asus Rampage III Extreme & 24GB DDR3 help



## Hector80 (Jan 9, 2011)

*whoops I posted in the wrong section, can an admin move this to the correct section please?


Hi everybody,

I have been having problems getting all 24GB visible at the right timings, speeds and voltage. Different BIOS setting give me different results. I know it works because by fluke I had it all working correctly but a few nights later I went into the BIOS and pressed escape to exit and I did not realize that this would reset the BIOS to factory settings (didn't pay attention to the warning, assumed it meant this session and not overall).

-------------
Components:

ASUS Rampage III Extreme
24GB (6x4GB) Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5v
Windows 7 64bit Ultimate
-------------

Default BIOS settings give me this in Windows 7:

24GB, DDR3 1000 MHz (approx), 8-8-8-20, 1.508 v


Identifying the Memory frequency in BIOS (as DDR3 1600MHz) I get:

12 GB, DDR3 1600 MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1.65 v


So I get the right speed, timings, higher volts and half the memory. Enabling Memory Configuration Protect gives me similar results. I've tried different combinations of setting things to manual, auto, tried to manually identify frequencies, volts, etc. But I cannot get that magic combination of settings. Either I get half the RAM or all of it at the wrong speeds and timings.

Google youtube searches suggest similar BIOS tweaks (but with a different manufacturer of RAM). What frustrates me is that I had it all working correctly at one point. I made some manual changes then pressed F10 to save and exit and the computer did not reboot, it just idled. I cut the power, restarted and during the boot up I got a message saying "overclocking attempt failed F1 to go back into BIOS or F2 to load default BIOS" (or something like that). 

I Pressed F1 and I might of made another change or two and F10 save/exit again. Successful boot next time, Windows start up, all 24GB RAM visible, correct timings, speed, etc. etc. I can't remember anymore as it was a late night. I've tried to duplicate the steps but I'm missing something and it keeps coming up wrong.

It seems that I need to keep resetting the BIOS to default, then trial and error until it works again. I just don't like it when the computer hangs each time and I have to manually kill the power from the back of the case to get a reboot. Any advice?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what in hades are you going to do with 24gigs of memory ?

no way in hell will any bios be stable for that! hell I have seen people struggle trying to get 12gigs stable!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^ plus we see a lot of issues with 4GB RAM sticks.
As for advise, I would start by removing 3 of the RAM sticks and see how it goes. You will never use anywhere near 12GB of RAM.


----------



## Hector80 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the responses - as I mentioned before I had it all working correctly at one point, I just can't duplicate the order of the BIOS changes I made. I am almost convinced that in order to get all 24GB showing correctly, multiple BIOS changes and reboots have to be made in a certain order.

I will try removing 3 sticks and then adding 1 more at a time as well, starting with default BIOS settings and going from there.


----------



## rEd2k (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey there Hector80, it may be too late, but I may have found the answer for you.

I have the same motherboard as you and I have recently installed 24 gigs of ram into mine. I bought two sets of 24GB cuz I too was having issues getting the darn system to boot at the correct speed and size.

The two types of ram I've tried are: Patriot Sector 7 Viper II 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.65v 12GB x2 and Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5v x2 kits.

I've gotten BOTH kinds of ram to work at the rated speeds/voltages with just one minor tweak in the bios. First I enabled the X.M.P. profile for my ram (the lazy way of setting the rated overclock). Then I went into "DRAM Timing Control" and changed "REF Cycle Time" to 100 and saved and restarted the computer.

All of the sudden all the ram worked perfectly with no changes to voltage or any other timings or even any decrease in the MHz speed! I actually got 1600MHz at 9-9-9-24 timings using the default voltage of the ram (1.65/1.5 volts). The system runs stable with no noticable difference in perfermance and after hours and hours of fighting with thousands of combinations to try and make the full speed and size of ram installed actually work was just awesome.

What kills me the most is that OF COURSE it was one tiny little timing setting that held back the whole thing. lol. I found that the Corsair ram was much better in that I could still overclock the way I used too even though so much more ram was installed so stick with that if you got it or plan to get it 

I hope this helps you and any others that may have a Rampage III Extreme and want full speed/correct timings/voltages when using up to 24GB of ram


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am just wondering what hector80 and red2k are using the ram for. The reason I am asking is I have heard of a way that you can allocate ram to be used as like a hard drive but using image files because of course you will loose the info every time you restart. Not sure what this is called but have been curios how to do this Is this what you guys use this for and if so could you provide me with a link as I would like to educate myself on this. Thanks
Forgot to mention. Install one stick, set it up then install the rest. That way everything should stay the same.


----------



## Hector80 (Jan 9, 2011)

rEd2k said:


> Hey there Hector80, it may be too late, but I may have found the answer for you.
> 
> I have the same motherboard as you and I have recently installed 24 gigs of ram into mine. I bought two sets of 24GB cuz I too was having issues getting the darn system to boot at the correct speed and size.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much rEd2k. I tried your method and everything worked perfectly on the first boot.

24 GB, DDR3, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 & even 1.5 v


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok I would like to ask once again; PLEASE show me a resource meter with 4 gigs of memory or more used @!


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

linderman said:


> ok I would like to ask once again; PLEASE show me a resource meter with 4 gigs of memory or more used @!


Running win 7 64bit and playing power hungry games like Crysis, Medal of Honor I barely hit the 4 gig mark and since they never answered my question( was asking about ram drive) they obviously don`t know what i`m talking about so I would assume it`s an ego thing. Definitely could have found a better use for 300 bucks then go way overkill in my ram. Like a good SSD.


----------



## rEd2k (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to be of help Hector80  Ok, FOR CRYING OUT LOUD people, there are alot of reasons why people want a ton of ram installed. Many reasons that I guess alot of you can't seem to understand but with a little research you will find alot of uses for it, just SEARCH THE INTERNET.....

As in my case just like mario74 was asking, I'm using the extra ram for a ram drive using software that will automatically boot an image file into memory on startup and save on shutdown... 

This makes it the FASTEST "SSD/HDD" on the market and when I'm playing a favorite game or newer game, it loads so freaking fast and helps framerate so much that I would never do it any other way.. Others that don't understand what HARDCORE means when it comes to gaming and spending thousands on a system that blows away anything else on the block also don't understand why I or any others put so much ram into the system. Just like why I own an Extreme intel cpu or why I have triple sli or why I have 6 RAID 0 ssd's and a 1500 watt PSU and so on, ECT, ECT, ECT..

So here's an example: 

Blorderlands (with all updates and add-ons) = apx 12.1 gigs

Ram drive apx = 12.5 gigs
Ram for OS apx = 2.5 gigs
Ram for Borderlands with extended textures tweak = 6 gigs
Ram to run the game = What ever is left over (in this case about 3 gigs)

So you guys all got it now?? All you people that can't understand WHY now have just a teany tiny little understanding what's going on now? Thanks for coming out to the ball game, too bad you didn't catch the home run ball 

Sorry about my rant, but I've had this question thrown in my face from every single person that DOES NOT own a hardcore system, which is of course the majority of computer users... This is my HOBBY people and therefore I take pride in making it the best it can be in every way possible.. Hence the term "guru" or "enthusiast" and so on...

P.S. The other reason(s) I want this much ram is to help with Folding @ Home (cure the world people!!) and for SETI @ home (let's meet some aliens!!)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Many people "want" 12GB of RAM, mostly those who want but very few will ever utilize it.

Quote from an older post on TSF: *nearly 90% of software being run cant use even close to 3 gigs of ram; so why install more?

we had a hardware staff member not long ago that tried a lengthy experiment; he had the Q8300 quad core with 4 gigs of memory and was trying to use either ALL memory or completely use all the quad core cpu

he got to 25 programs opened and running as many as possible; such as spyware scan / anti virus scan / malware scan / defrag / play music / etc etc etc and finally hit 3,25gigs of memory used; BUT now lets get real here. Whoe does that kind of thing in a REAL WORLD tasked environment?

the only apps I have ever seen that can actaully use more than 3 gigs of memory in normal user circumstances is phot shop / auto cad / VERY high end video editing and I dont mean the stuff of you taking home videos of your kids birthday party *


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> This is my HOBBY people and therefore I take pride in making it the best it can be in every way possible


Well I certainly hope you continue "spending thousands on a system that blows away anything else on the block". Those of us who make our livings in this industry really appreciate it.


----------



## rEd2k (Mar 5, 2011)

gcavan said:


> Well I certainly hope you continue "spending thousands on a system that blows away anything else on the block". Those of us who make our livings in this industry really appreciate it.


Hey it's no problem here, money isn't an issue when it comes to something your passionate about. And heck, someone has to be the "early adopter" for others that need to know how to fix things that don't work when brand new products hit the shelves. lo ya, I'm "that guy" that buys when new, sells when old (maybe 6 months or so) and then moves on to something else new.

I used to be a hardware beta tester and loved it but had to move on to bigger things so I could get where I am now. I love this hobby and nothing can stear me away from it. I love being a problem solver, and see a good result, and then I share with others


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Always glad to hear from those that have no monetary issues in todays economy.
Unfortunately, those that come here seeking help are generally not in that situation so
we that build/repair are always thankful for those that purchase the latest and greatest before it is proven.
It saves us and our customers time and money!


----------



## decibel79 (Jan 14, 2009)

rEd2k said:


> Hey it's no problem here, money isn't an issue when it comes to something your passionate about. And heck, someone has to be the "early adopter" for others that need to know how to fix things that don't work when brand new products hit the shelves. lo ya, I'm "that guy" that buys when new, sells when old (maybe 6 months or so) and then moves on to something else new.
> 
> I used to be a hardware beta tester and loved it but had to move on to bigger things so I could get where I am now. I love this hobby and nothing can stear me away from it. I love being a problem solver, and see a good result, and then I share with others


I know what u mean.. I haven't really thought about "hardcore" and i am a gamer, i am just learning about overclocking, cuz i love to push the limits and see what happens also i love to enjoy my games, i love PC hardware, tech stuff, and gaming...It is such a relief to know, there are so many PC Gamers out there, really passionate to the extreme..This way our community will grow stronger and we would have the same treatment as the Xbox and PS crowd,when it comes to games releases..:wink::devil:

I think it is awesome dude, you do what you love and you damned good at it... Keeping up and best of luck with future adventures...:wave::wink:


----------



## decibel79 (Jan 14, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Always glad to hear from those that have no monetary issues in todays economy.
> Unfortunately, those that :come here seeking help are generally not in that situation so
> we that build/repair are always thankful for those that purchase the latest and greatest before it is proven.
> It saves us and our customers time and money!


Gospel....I am saving to buy the R3E but can i use the Quad 8400, i just bought together with Sapphire HD6850..Thanks:smile:


----------



## decibel79 (Jan 14, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Well I certainly hope you continue "spending thousands on a system that blows away anything else on the block". Those of us who make our livings in this industry really appreciate it.


Of course you do:grin: Just try to low the prices would ya? :wink::
Only the Vat cost us a fortune!!::rippedhan:OFF!!: 
:wave:


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

@ mario74, it's called a ramdisk

you can find a few links in this old thread
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/does-too-much-ram-increase-cpu-534739.html

also try googling ramdisk software


----------

